
Google and Friends Add Prometheus to Kubernetes Platform - slyall
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/05/09/google-friends-add-prometheus-kubernetes-platform/
======
andrewstuart2
Probably more accurately, Prometheus is now officially being incubated by the
Cloud Native Computing Foundation, which is a foundation for apps which are
container-packaged, dynamically-managed, and microservices-oriented.
Kubernetes is an engine to run cloud-native apps (itself conforming to the
above spec). Prometheus is a platform for monitoring cloud-native apps, which
also conforms to the spec.

Having watched CNCF and kubernetes very closely, I would not be surprised at
all to see it adopt the governance of multiple platforms for a given service
(logging, for example).

------
arturhoo
Awesome news! Prometheus does fill a void in the monitoring, time series,
visualization niche. I found it more straightforward to setup and use than the
alternatives such as statsd, collectived, influxdb (which seems to be headed
the wrong way in monetizing) and grafana et al.

I always thought that Hashicorp would someday fill this void with their
polished products and straightforward community and monetization strategies,
especially through consul [0]. I hope it can polish the rough edges while
being incubated by the Cloud Native Computing Foundation.

PS.: I've prepared an Ansible role for prometheus for those interested, albeit
outdated [1]

[0]:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?utm_medium=email&utm_source...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=footer#!msg/consul-
tool/g1OkeBgBMOo/B_m9Qo4uQsEJ)

[1]:
[https://github.com/arturhoo/cameos/tree/master/roles/prometh...](https://github.com/arturhoo/cameos/tree/master/roles/prometheus)

~~~
SEJeff
FWIW regarding your grafana comment, Prometheus upstream plans to deprecate
PromDash and move the ui to grafana as they do a better job.

From:
[https://prometheus.io/docs/visualization/promdash/](https://prometheus.io/docs/visualization/promdash/)

    
    
        NOTE: We recommend Grafana for visualization of Prometheus metrics nowadays, as it has native Prometheus support and is widely adopted and powerful. There will be less focus on PromDash development in the future.

------
jabl
So what does it signify that Prometheus is now under the CNCF? More
development resources? I suppose it at least to some extent allays whatever
fears there might have been that it will go "open core" in some ways, as e.g.
InfluxDB recently..

That being said, what is the killer feature here? Looking at the docs, it
seems nice, but collectd+influxdb+grafana seems to do the job for us at the
moment..

~~~
sz4kerto
InfluxDB _seems_ to be less stable, and also their monetization strategy might
not appeal to some. I also appreciate the pull-style operation more and more
(vs. the push-based operation of InfluxDB).

~~~
gtirloni
Could you tell what you find better about the pull-style operation mode? My
experience with pull-based monitoring tools comes from Zabbix/Nagios and it
wasn't very pleasant (still had to configure clients extensively while keeping
everything organized in a central database -- which is hard if your servers
are coming and going all the time).

We're currently using collectd+influxdb+grafana but it looks like Prometheus
might be a better option in the future, since we plan to use Kubernetes more
and more.

~~~
sagichmal
You're right in that pull only works well when your puller has a subscription
to your service discovery system, so you don't need to manually configure
targets when they change. Prometheus has SD plugins for major systems
including Kubernetes.

